# 16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem /illegal instruction pop up



## cluelesslee (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi, 

I run windows vista with a Norton 360 antivirus. (also running windows explorer 8) 

This morning I got a pop up: 16 bit MS-DOS Subsystem....C:\Users\Depew|AppData\Local\Temp\e.exe with this msg: The NTVDM CPU has encountered an illegal instruction. CS:1235 IP:fffb OP:ff fe ff 00 00 chose "close" to terminate the application. 

I have the option to close ...which merely causes the pop up to blink back on....or to ignore (which i havent tried yet) 

Is there any way someone could help me? 

(also please note: i recently had a virus from a fake security site that automatically attacked my computer with no warning however i believe it is out now, after a couple of days of trying)


----------



## cluelesslee (Jun 30, 2010)

p.s. i have been told that when a windows update pops up in facebook to not accept it, log out and shut down internet explorer. that this is how hackers get in, can someone please verify this? thank you so much for any help you can give =).


----------

